# DIY Wireless thermometer AKA Alfred



## molove (Apr 12, 2017)

I discovered a cunning smart phone app that allows me to monitor the temperatures in my BBQ from my bed whilst doing overnight cooks.

 The app is called Alfred and runs on Android and iOS and essentially it is a home security camera system where you use an old phone as a camera and you can monitor the camera on a smart phone or web browser. Obviously you do need a spare old smart phone with a camera for this to work and your phone needs to be connected the internet via WiFi or mobile data.

I just point my phone's camera at my temperature controller LED readout for overnight cooks, or at my thermometer readout and I can monitor the temperature from anywhere in the world providing I have an internet connection. It's a good idea to have the phone that's acting as the camera plugged into a charger esp if it's a long cook.

At the moment I'm monitoring the temperature in my new kamado whilst typing this













Screen Shot 2017-04-12 at 13.26.07.png



__ molove
__ Apr 12, 2017






It's also great for monitoring your house whilst you are away on holiday

More info here

https://alfred.camera/


----------

